# Old vs New special: Best "Fairy" mon



## AngryBadger (Nov 27, 2012)

If anyone hasn't noticed, each Generation so far has introduced a cute, little imp-like Pokemon with legendary status. These fairy mons are Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Manaphy and Victini. 



Overall, which fairy Pokemon is the cutest, and least cutest?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2012)

Mew the original Pokemon


----------



## Weather (Nov 27, 2012)

The cutest is Mew.

Closely followed by both Victini and Jirachi.

In terms of battle? Victini and Jirachi, insane V-Create and massive Paraflinching are broken.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2012)

cutest to not as cutest

Victini
Mew
Celebi
Manaphy
Jirachi

 Battlewise Mew because he can learn almost every move.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 28, 2012)

Jirachi pek


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2012)

Mew is the cutest followed by Victini.
Celebi is third and the other two are ugly imo


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 29, 2012)

Jirachi, Victini, Celebi, Manaphy, Mew (more like ew am i rite)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 30, 2012)

Tied between Mew and Jirachi. 

Decided to go with Mew though, the First Movie has a too damn cute Mew.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 30, 2012)

3 way tie. Mew/Jirachi/Victini.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 30, 2012)

In terms of cuteness.

Manaphy, Jirachi, Victini, Celebi, Mew

In terms of power.

Jirachi, Mew, Victini, Celebi, Manaphy

In terms of usefulness in the games.

Jirachi, Victini, Mew, Manaphy, Celebi

My favorite to least.

Jirachi, Manaphy, Celebi, Mew, Victini


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 1, 2012)

Jirachi is the cutest. 

Least cutest would be Mew.

Strongest would be Mew.


----------



## Solar (Dec 3, 2012)

Jirachi but it's really a 1A and 1B thing with me with Mew as 1B.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 4, 2012)

Where's Shaymin. 

*In terms of cuteness:*

Mew, Jirachi, Celebi, Victini, Manaphy to me.

*In terms of power:*

Jirachi, Mew, Victini, Celebi and Manaphy.


Jirachi's my favorite though. Mostly because of his PMD 3 Explorers of Sky mini-story appearance that was awesome.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 4, 2012)

I vote Victini.. Cuz cute. : ]


----------



## Xehvary (Dec 4, 2012)

Victini hands down, best design too IMO. It also always wins.


----------



## Ari (Dec 21, 2012)

mew
victini
jirachi
manaphy
celebi


----------



## Oppip (Dec 27, 2012)

I've always taken a liking to Jirachi and Mew.


----------



## Sen (Dec 28, 2012)

Mew is my favorite~  

I'm probably biased by the first movie though where Mew was super adorable (I haven't seen movies that focused on the others).  After Mew, then Jirachi, Victini, Celebi, and Manaphy.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 11, 2013)

Mew pek They are all very cute though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

Jirachi is the cutest.


----------



## Burke (Jan 12, 2013)

Celebi for time travel and actually having wings
oh well i guess im answering the threads title as opposed to the op


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 12, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Battlewise Mew because he can learn almost *every* move.


If it can be taught, Mew can learn it.


----------



## Geisha (Jan 29, 2013)

I love Mew, but I also have a particular affinity for Victini. It's just so adorable V-Create is just


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 29, 2013)

PHIONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2013)

Mew pek .


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 2, 2013)

Mew bitches.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 4, 2013)

Mew for me but Celebi was really close. After that is Jirachi, then Manaphy and then Victini.  Don't really get what people are seeing in Victini but to each his own.


----------

